# Hydor vs. Eheim. Which would you recommend?



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I got my 2217 about a month ago. Personally out of the 5 brands of canisters I own, it's by far the best. It's simplistic and super quiet. I have a cerges reactor inline with mine and had no problems priming it.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Is there a trick to priming the filter that does not require sucking on the output tube? I'm open minded when trying new cuisine, as I worked as a sous chef for 10+ years, however fish poo is not on my bucket list of things to try....lol. 

Also, it seems the tubing sizes are different input vs. output, is this just the outside diameters? Or do I need to order different size lily pipes?

Do you use the carbon pad? Usually I only use bio media, coarse sponges and rings. I would like to use two coarse sponges (one top one bottom) and the bio media the filter comes with inside a media bag. Skipping the fine filter pad and carbon pad, would this hinder the filter or cause problems in the long run with it's ability to function?

Thanks


----------



## shhh (Jan 1, 2016)

Eheim sells a little rubber ball pump that will prime your canister without any issue and without ever needing to suck on the tube in case your lose suction/water in hoses.

I don't bother with the carbon pads in my eheims and there is no change in my water clarity - still crystal clear.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have no experience with the Hydor, but i do with Eheim and have never been disappointed.
I use 2 methods to prime the 6 filters i run , one is to fill the canister with tank water & the other is a maxi jet power head ( in tank) with appropriate tubing attached to the output pipe, i then pump water through until the air is purge from the loop, this is done with the filter unplugged .
Regards


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool, thank you for your info. I have decided to get the eheim and will definitely look into the hand pump for priming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easternlethal (Feb 13, 2016)

dj2606 said:


> Is there a trick...


When the canister is cleaned just make sure it's empty. Then take the outflow off the aquarium and hold it at a low position. at least the same level as the filter. then keeping your eyes on the intake, suck the outflow until you see the water level go past the u bend at the top of the tank and gravity will take care of the rest. the water will naturally gush in and you won't get any water in your mouth. then place the outflow back and you're golden. 

You know most people have no problems swimming in natural rivers and lakes but balk at the thought of priming a tank and getting aquarium water in their mouth... it's really not that bad you know


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

easternlethal said:


> When the canister is cleaned just make sure it's empty. Then take the outflow off the aquarium and hold it at a low position. at least the same level as the filter. then keeping your eyes on the intake, suck the outflow until you see the water level go past the u bend at the top of the tank and gravity will take care of the rest. the water will naturally gush in and you won't get any water in your mouth. then place the outflow back and you're golden.
> 
> You know most people have no problems swimming in natural rivers and lakes but balk at the thought of priming a tank and getting aquarium water in their mouth... it's really not that bad you know


THIS is incorrect!!!!! 
I accidentally put my valve block on the wrong way round and was trying to suck the water through to start it.... and presto face full of all the backflow nasty detritus worms and all I imagine. lol. :surprise:


----------



## easternlethal (Feb 13, 2016)

dude....thats why we make sure the canister is empty first


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

In 2016 I just can't wrap my head around the idea of sucking on a hose or jumping through hoops to prime lol. 

I do get why people love the classics though, amazing, straight to the point filters besides that. I have an Eheim Pro 4 on the way that I'm really looking forward to using besides my FX6.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I use a pump and blast it in ths intake.

I already have the pump out for water changes anyhow. I use this same method on filstar, sunsun and eheim classic.
Its easier and faster then trying to use the priming method some canister come with.
I also use diy spray bars.

As far as sucking on hoses.... still do it everytime to start gravel vac.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

number1sixerfan said:


> In 2016 I just can't wrap my head around the idea of sucking on a hose or jumping through hoops to prime lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I do get why people love the classics though, amazing, straight to the point filters besides that. I have an Eheim Pro 4 on the way that I'm really looking forward to using besides my FX6.




My thoughts exactly, we have all this technology and here we are sucking hoses to prime filters.

I did find some videos on the YouTube, where a person reattached the filter and opened the intake (waited for pressure to build up) then opened the output. The pressure was enough to prime the filter.

Another video is they fill the filter completely with tank water, leaving the output open so water is forced through the head/motor, then simply reattach everything. 

The problem I see in the first scenario, if there is no water already in the lines how does the pressure start nothing is causing the siphon. And with the second trick, you would still need to siphon the intake side as this would be a rather large air pocket headed straight to the filter.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Got the 2215..here best thing to do is have a little pump or one of those suction starters from the gravel vacs to get it going or just suck a little and the flow will go on its own..your only ever going to have to do it once..when you clean the filters shut the pump off close the valves on both sides clean your filter reconnect and then open Val..the water will still have the pressure and it will flow right on into your canister...give it a few then turn the pump on and your good to go..honestly simpler is better...think about it, it's just another part that can break on the filter...honestly the classic line is awesome and will last..I bought mine used and it looks awesome and works awesome!! Look at it either way air bubbles will be trapped in the filter its going to be ok


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

easternlethal said:


> You know most people have no problems swimming in natural rivers and lakes but balk at the thought of priming a tank and getting aquarium water in their mouth... it's really not that bad you know


It's a tad bit more concentrated in the aquarium. Those waterways get peed in too, but it doesn't give me any more incentive to drink from the toilet.


----------



## Tazalanche (Apr 8, 2013)

We have three Eheim 2217, one Eheim 2215 & one Eheim 2236. Only the 2236 has a priming pump. The newest one of those is about 3 years old & all of them work great. So great that we are planning on buying more of the 2217 or upgrading to the pro 4+ 600 on our larger tanks.

*If prime already established:*
If we are just cleaning the filters, we close the quicktaps & disconnect the hoses from the canister filter, leaving the hoses in the tanks, holding their siphon. Once the canister filter is cleaned, we fill the canister filter with tank water (or previously dechlorinated water), reconnect the hoses & plug the power back in. We usually have a small air bubble to get out of the canister filter, by shaking it a couple times.

*If prime not established:*
If we are starting a new filter, cleaning hoses, or the hose just loses siphon, we open the quicktap, submerge the hose in the tank, close the quicktap, then keep the open end of the hose submerged (or have someone help by putting a thumb over the open end of the intake) while reconnecting the hose to the canister filter, plug in the power & we are usually good to go.


----------

